# Do you think grips exist in Socionics?



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I know that "grips" and "loops" are a concept that is expressed within MBTI and pretty much discarded within the realm of Socionics (Model A), but in Model G, there is a DCNH system (Dominant, Creative, Normalising, Harmonising) in place that may explain how people of different types act so differently, yet are the same time (per-se). 

You can check out a resource page here (if you're interested in knowing more and going in-depth on the theory itself)* 

*Although the theory in itself needs more work, I think that in some circumstances it can highlight type differences well, but it can also fall back on itself and become redundant in the sense that people are using it wrongly (i.e. to try and force explain themselves into a type that doesn't fit them at all).

This is just a thought that I had, but I'm interested to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## ISuckAtTypingMyself (Dec 6, 2021)

you should stick to one Theory when trying to type people, we can type as differents personality types, it's just matters which theory are you using,

In socionics i'm ENFJ Ni -2 in Model A, in model G im EIE-Creative
In objective Personality i'm ESTJ - Ne
MBTI i'm ENFP/ENTP still trying to figure it out.

Grips Do Exist in Model G but they don't in Model A


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

Max said:


> I know that "grips" and "loops" are a concept that is expressed within MBTI and pretty much discarded within the realm of Socionics (Model A), but in Model G, there is a DCNH system (Dominant, Creative, Normalising, Harmonising) in place that may explain how people of different types act so differently, yet are the same time (per-se).
> 
> You can check out a resource page here (if you're interested in knowing more and going in-depth on the theory itself)*
> 
> ...


The fact is, anyone can have unhealthy phases and it doesn't matter as for theories to "express" it. And despite Borisova emphasizes the usage of each block for the DCNH incorrectly, it might still be applicable. So, I'm open towards these theories if there is any coherent interpretation of mechanism.


----------



## DeadOutsidex (Aug 13, 2021)

x


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

I wouldn't buy that idea regardless of the concrete theory - just doesn't seem how our minds actually work and why they should suddenly make such turn?  If observed carefully, in case of being out of our natural element, mind seems to stick even more to dom/aux or even mostly dom only and rely less on supportive roles - at least from my experiences.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

"Grips" don't really exist in MBTI either. It's simply a way to explain when someone of a certain type may be behaving in a strange way and how that still doesn't change what their type is.

For the most part, Socionics doesn't try to tie itself in to modern day Western psychology because well, it wasn't developed in the West, so why would Socionics people want to when it doesn't really add anything to their theory.

For the most part though, the older I get, the less stock I put into Socionics, at least the intertype relationships part. I mean, I still think duality is the best intertype, along with identicals, activity pairs and mirrors, but there are so many other much more relevant factors as to why two duals might be very incompatible with one another and why you might be better off with one of the "less ideal" pairings than with your dual. For non-romantic relationships and friendships, it's probably much easier though.

If you are very compatible with your dual(attraction, sexual, emotional, societal, etc.) and don't live in an environment where jealous people will try to tear you two apart, then I'm sure it's great. Most of us aren't that... lucky though.


----------



## Ahmet Çınar (10 mo ago)

ISuckAtTypingMyself said:


> you should stick to one Theory when trying to type people, we can type as differents personality types, it's just matters which theory are you using,
> 
> In socionics i'm ENFJ Ni -2 in Model A, in model G im EIE-Creative
> In objective Personality i'm ESTJ - Ne
> ...


You are probably mistyped. ESTJ ENFP EIE Ni? No bruh. No offense but did you just go in every description and say oh that's totally me to every positive thing that those types have.


----------

